# Sticky  Dometic Refrigerator Recall Has Been Expanded.



## Rip

Dometic refrigerator recall has been expanded !!!!!!! My 2007 trailer is one that is on the recall !!!!!! Check Yours!!!!! http://www2.dometicusa.com/recall.php

*Update the link. 19 June 08*


----------



## swanny

made the list







in the shop June 11


----------



## 2500Ram

Checked the last time and my 03 was fine, now it's on this new list so everyone please recheck even if you checked before.


----------



## Dreamtimers

Thanks for the update, mine made the list also. I'll have to get in in soon







as I'm camping this weekend.









Dave


----------



## BlueWedge

Thanks for the heads up.

Looks like ours is on the list. Anyone know how much work this is ? Or what a SBH kit is ?

Did anyone read the text about not running it on gas or electric in most circumstances ?


----------



## NDOutbackers

I took my 21rs in last Wednesday. It took them about 40 minutes to make the repairs.


----------



## swanny

the repair shop said they wouldn't use it on propane. and very sparingly on electric. he said about one hour to fix


----------



## Reverie

I had my '03 28BHS repaired last week. It took an experienced technician about 25 minutes to do it, start to finish. It involves installing a somewhat elaborate heat shield and a heat-rise detector that acts as a power shut-off. Essentially, what this will accomplish is to spray high-pressure gas away from an ignition source in the event of a rupture of the high pressure line. I imagine it would look a little like an afterburner blasting out the side of the trailer, but then again, I'm no Dometic engineer...

Reverie


----------



## skippershe

Hi Rip,

Thanks for posting this...I never would have known that I too am on the dreaded list









Did anyone receive a letter? This recall is from April 11th and this is the first I've heard of it. 
Of course we were camping last month and running the fridge on both electric and propane...THANKS DOMETIC!

Boy do I have alot of "What If" questions!
What if I had never heard of this recall and went camping this weekend anyway? Could we have been blown to smithereens???
What if I was NEVER notified and never knew I had a recall?? I never would have taken it in, so it never would have gotten repaired.

This weekend is our Relay for Life and I plan on taking the Roo...I hope Mike Thompson's can take us in before Friday.

Sorry, had to vent...


----------



## Rip

this should be pinned


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

we are on the list-d**n. We are leaving on the 21st-


----------



## aplvlykat

Dawn, if M. Thompson can't get you out in a reasonable time call around because it is a Dometic recall not a Keystone recall.. I found a place up our way that got it done really fast. I Called them on monday a week on so ago and they got me in the next day. I Dropped it off in the morning and picked it up at noon. If anyone in the high desert needs to get their's fixed the shop I used is High desert RV supply at the truck stop at the top of the Cajon summit. Great people to work with and they are quick. Kirk


----------



## California Jim

Good thing we are all plugged into this website. Even though I am registered with Dometic, I have yet to hear from them about this. I am also now on the list. I found the name of a mobile RV repair company on their approved service list in the 562 area code where I live. Gonna try them first.


----------



## skippershe

aplvlykat said:


> Dawn, if M. Thompson can't get you out in a reasonable time call around because it is a Dometic recall not a Keystone recall.. I found a place up our way that got it done really fast. I Called them on monday a week on so ago and they got me in the next day. I Dropped it off in the morning and picked it up at noon. If anyone in the high desert needs to get their's fixed the shop I used is High desert RV supply at the truck stop at the top of the Cajon summit. Great people to work with and they are quick. Kirk


Hi Kirk,
Thanks for the tip...








I looked up Dometic service centers and found a couple of others. One is a mobile repair service South Coast RV Repair that would be ideal. I sent them an email and hope to hear back from them tomorrow.


----------



## California Jim

skippershe said:


> I looked up Dometic service centers and found a couple of others. One is a mobile repair service South Coast RV Repair that would be ideal. I sent them an email and hope to hear back from them tomorrow.


Good find dawn. From his website he looks like a quality operation. Small family biz, my favorite. I'll call him too.

Thanks!


----------



## California Jim

BlueWedge said:


> ...what a SBH kit is ?


A quote from an interview with Brad Sargent, VP Marketing at Dometic....

"RVB: What, specifically, did this recall involve?

In our notification to NHTSA, we indicated that an oversized heating element could possibly over time create a fatigue crack in the adjacent boiler tube. The crack could then release a pressurized coolant, which could in very rare circumstances catch fire.

The incident rate is quite low; testing and analysis has determined that 99.99% of the recalled refrigerators will never experience a fire.

RVB: Tell us more about this rework kit that was to be available in mid-April. What is it, and how does it work?

First of all, it's important to understand that the development of this kit is one of the good things that came from our current situation. The sheer number of refrigerators involved, coupled with the rarity of the problem, created the need for an appropriate and innovative response. We brought in a team of highly qualified industrial scientists to work with Dometic engineers in developing the Secondary Burner Housing (SBH) Kit. Thousands of man-hours have gone into its development and testing. Even so, we were able to develop and begin to ship the kit prior to the mid-April target date.

The rework kit is a secondary housing made of galvanized steel. It encases the burner, effectively encloses the area in the highly unlikely event of a fire. A double redundancy set of fuses is included as well. If any excess heat is sensed by these fuses, the refrigerator shuts down automatically. "


----------



## john7349

Looks like I'm on the list too.







My model# and serial# shows the recall. What I don't really understand is that the Fridge was mfgd in 2007, and installed in my 2008 21RS (build date 11/07).


----------



## Moosegut

Jeesh! I've never won anything or made any list in my life - except this one. Fortunately, I have an approved shop about 4 miles away and I've been dealing with him for parts, hitch work and lots of other stuff for many years. I'll call him today and hopefully he can do it.


----------



## gator_back

Thanks for letting us all know. Sure enough- on the list. ****!


----------



## CamperAndy

I find it interesting that the fix is not to prevent the failure but the minimize the result of the failure.


----------



## go6car

I'm picking up a 2009 Sydney this weekend -- I wonder if we'd have a recalled unit since some of the 2008s do?


----------



## brenda

We have a 2007 and we are not on the list.. I wonder how that happened? I am glad that we arent though.. Weird that a 2008 would be though. mm


----------



## jasonrebecca

Thanks for the heads up, I am not on the list!
Called the customer service department since I sent in our registration card and they told me that we are free and clear.


----------



## goneflyfishin

Thank God for this forum! We ARE on the list but had no idea until we read this thread!









THANKS RIP!!


----------



## outinfo952

On the list too. Going on the road Friday, got a Thursday appt. Thank you very much for the post as there is no way I would have known about the recall !!!


----------



## Airboss

Just a thought, but I think that this would be a good time to ask the technician to replace the evaporator drain tube while they are doing these repairs. I've heard that it is nearly impossible to replace this without removing the unit and that it's just a matter of time before the original (read: cheap) tube turns to dust.


----------



## NobleEagle

I was not on the list on the original recall but I made this one. Scheduled for the fix on 5/20 at 9am. I was told it takes about 20-30 mins and I can wait for it.


----------



## egregg57

Well, I guess I will be checking mine when I get home today. I doubt I could get into a place before this weekends rally. We have had our camper for more than three years now and have not had any issues. BUT I am heading down south to Virginia in June and you can bet your bottom dollar I will have it fixed (If necessary) long before then!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Coming to my house to do the repair








Absolute Temperature Control
509-265-2668
Richland,Wa


----------



## battalionchief3

The local shop didnt even know about the expansion, well now they do. Im in on the 27th at 0930.


----------



## California Jim

CamperAndy said:


> I find it interesting that the fix is not to prevent the failure but the minimize the result of the failure.


It does make you wonder how they are making the new units that are no longer "affected". Did they reduce the size of the heating element? Move the heating element away from the refrigerant tubes? Or just install the SBH kit and call it good.









Nothing really says what they did. But yeah, minimize the result of the existing units indeed. Otherwise they would likely have to install a whole new unit as the engineering to redo the old would be too costly.


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Coming to my house to do the repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolute Temperature Control
> 509-265-2668
> Richland,Wa


Are they charging a service call for this? I called a local RV mobile repair guy and he was going to charge us $50.00 to come to the house.

I got an afternoon appointment at Mike Thompson's tomorrow. They basically asked me when I would like to bring it in...I was impressed!!


----------



## skippershe

Airboss said:


> Just a thought, but I think that this would be a good time to ask the technician to replace the evaporator drain tube while they are doing these repairs. I've heard that it is nearly impossible to replace this without removing the unit and that it's just a matter of time before the original (read: cheap) tube turns to dust.


Dean,

It's not difficult to get to it after all. There is a wooden slat that you can remove inside the vent area and it is very easy to replace the drain tube...Just open the access door and you'll see it







. My dealer said they don't even have a replacement for the tubing...you're just better off going to a hardware store and finding a piece yourself


----------



## Rip

Local RV mobile repair guy is doing my trailer not charging me !!!! Said he has done a lot !!!! Takes him 30 min. Fast $40.00 for him on the way to another job!!!


----------



## Airboss

skippershe said:


> Just a thought, but I think that this would be a good time to ask the technician to replace the evaporator drain tube while they are doing these repairs. I've heard that it is nearly impossible to replace this without removing the unit and that it's just a matter of time before the original (read: cheap) tube turns to dust.


Dean,

It's not difficult to get to it after all. There is a wooden slat that you can remove inside the vent area and it is very easy to replace the drain tube...Just open the access door and you'll see it







. My dealer said they don't even have a replacement for the tubing...you're just better off going to a hardware store and finding a piece yourself








[/quote]

Thanks for the tip, Dawn!


----------



## skippershe

Rip said:


> Local RV mobile repair guy is doing my trailer not charging me !!!! Said he has done a lot !!!! Takes him 30 min. Fast $40.00 for him on the way to another job!!!


Give him my address would'ja please??


----------



## LarryTheOutback

*For those who are interested, here is the full text of the recall from the NHTSA web site...*

Make / Models : Model/Build Years: 
DOMETIC / NDR1062 9999
DOMETIC / RM2652 9999
DOMETIC / RM2662 9999
DOMETIC / RM2852 9999
DOMETIC / RM2862 9999
DOMETIC / RM3662 9999
DOMETIC / RM3663 9999
DOMETIC / RM3862 9999

Recall Number: 08E032000 
Summary: 
DOMETIC HAS REPORTED A SAFETY RELATED DEFECT COVERING 745,574 TWO-DOOR REFRIGERATORS MANUFACTURED BETWEEN JUNE 1, 2003 AND SEPTEMBER 30, 2006, WITH SERIAL NOS. 320XXXXX THROUGH 352XXXXX; 401XXXXX THROUGH 452XXXXX; 501XXXXX THROUGH 552XXXXX; AND 601XXXXX THROUGH 639XXXXX, INSTALLED IN CERTAIN RECREATIONAL VEHICLES AS ORIGINAL EQUIPMENT AND SOLD AS REPLACEMENT EQUIPMENT. A FATIGUE CRACK MAY DEVELOP IN THE BOILER TUBE WHICH MAY RELEASE A SUFFICIENT AMOUNT OF PRESSURIZED COOLANT SOLUTION INTO AN AREA WHERE AN IGNITION SOURCE (GAS FLAME) IS PRESENT. 
Consequence: 
THE RELEASE OF COOLANT UNDER CERTAIN CONDITIONS COULD IGNITE AND RESULT IN A FIRE. 
Remedy: 
THE VEHICLE MANUFACTURERS WILL NOTIFY OWNERS OF RECREATIONAL VEHICLES THAT HAD THE REFRIGERATORS INSTALLED AS ORIGINAL EQUIPMENT AND DOMETIC WILL NOTIFY OWNERS OF THE AFTERMARKET REFRIGERATORS. DOMETIC WILL INSTALL A SECONDARY BURNER HOUSING FREE OF CHARGE. THE RECALL IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN DURING APRIL/MAY 2008. OWNERS MAY CONTACT DOMETIC AT 888-446-5157. 
Notes: 
CUSTOMERS MAY CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION'S VEHICLE SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-327-4236 (TTY: 1-800-424-9153); OR GO TO HTTP://WWW.SAFERCAR.GOV.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

California Jim said:


> I find it interesting that the fix is not to prevent the failure but the minimize the result of the failure.


It does make you wonder how they are making the new units that are no longer "affected". Did they reduce the size of the heating element? Move the heating element away from the refrigerant tubes? Or just install the SBH kit and call it good.









Nothing really says what they did. But yeah, minimize the result of the existing units indeed. Otherwise they would likely have to install a whole new unit as the engineering to redo the old would be too costly.
[/quote]

My Dometic crapped on me a few weeks ago(two weeks shy of going out of the 3yr. parts warrantee) My model # matched the recall, but not the 5er #. So luckley, i was still able to get a replacement cooling unit for just the shipping cost. My reefer failed as numerous others have, a stress crack at the weld between the boiler tube & the tube thats holds the electric heating element. This happend while stored w/the 5er plugged in & the reefer running on electric 24/7. When i discovered it was no longer working(rotten egg smell, mold growing inside $ everything spoiled) I tried it on gas. When i went outside to inspect it, i noticed a bunch of yellowish/lime green looking stuff around the bottom of the boiler tube. I so learned later that it was the coolant (anhydrous ammonia mixture) & in a short time i started to hear what sounded like something cooking!!! Also some smoke started coming out of the boiler tube area. I promply turned Everything off. I later found out that the ammonia mixture in it self is not very flammable....UNLESS is dripped directly on a open flame. I will not go POOF but it will burn & continue to burn. Dometic in there wisdom...chose to band-aid the problem with the cheapo sheetmetal & a thermal breaker recall fix, instead of fixing the root problem of keeping the boiler tube from stress cracking in the first place while running for extended periods of time on electric. Running on gas will not cause the problem. It's all to do with the continued heating & cooling off(cycling) of the boiler tube with the electric element.

By the way, the replacement cooling unit is built EXACTLY like the cooling unit that failed on my reefer, so no years & thousands of man hours have been spent on a solution to the problem & just a band-aid fix to keep it from not burning down your camper(& maybe with you in it) so to just cover their butts>


----------



## skippershe

Has anyone called or contacted Keystone to find out if they ever sent out a notice of this recall?
It sounds like a bunch of us never received anything from them.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

skippershe said:


> Has anyone called or contacted Keystone to find out if they ever sent out a notice of this recall?
> It sounds like a bunch of us never received anything from them.


Keystone has nothing to do with this. This is a all Dometic Show!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Are they charging a service call for this? I called a local RV mobile repair guy and he was going to charge us $50.00 to come to the house.

[/quote]

0$ to me


----------



## BlueWedge

I find it very strange they spent so much money researching etc etc etc ( reading the VP comments from a blog ) and then suddenly 4 weeks ago find they need to recall 3 more years worth ?







They don't really explain why they expanded the recall. I can only assume the newer units don't have the risks the older units have? Sounds like the kits are a safety item that is standard on anything made within that last year ?

I like the: not a problem 99.9% of the time and then - Oh and by the way don't use your fridge or you will die.









Hopefully I can find a mobile rv repair company willing to do it. Wonder if Dometic is willing to pay for time off work and fuel to haul the trailer in for repair ?









Glad they identified it might be a problem. Don't want any of this happening.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> I find it very strange they spent so much money researching etc etc etc ( reading the VP comments from a blog ) and then suddenly 4 weeks ago find they need to recall 3 more years worth ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't really explain why they expanded the recall. I can only assume the newer units don't have the risks the older units have? Sounds like the kits are a safety item that is standard on anything made within that last year ?
> 
> I like the: not a problem 99.9% of the time and then - Oh and by the way don't use your fridge or you will die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can find a mobile rv repair company willing to do it. Wonder if Dometic is willing to pay for time off work and fuel to haul the trailer in for repair ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad they identified it might be a problem. Don't want any of this happening.


Hard to believe one little rv fridge caused so much flame, now I know why


----------



## prankster

we had our fride done and so did my parents. i have a friend who works at a trailer shop and it took him about 15 min per trailer.all it is is a couple of sensors and a heat shield.when i asked him about this he said he has done a ton of them but has yet to hear of a fire here in ontario canada.i think this recall is just a precaution for dometic.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Dark Green Dmax said:


> Keystone has nothing to do with this. This is a all Dometic Show!


Not true. According to the NHSTA recall, Keystone would be responsible for notifying the "owners of recreational vehicles that had the refrigerators installed as original equipment". Dometic is responsible for "owners of the aftermarket refrigerators".

The expanded recall was published by NHSTA on April 11th 2008. It's not surprising that there would be a delay in notification while Keystone ramps up their recall campaign.

Ed


----------



## skippershe

OK, weird! I just called Keystone and they told me that we are not on the recall list according to the letter that supposedly was sent out that we never received...I told them that I never received a letter and she said I wouldn't have gotten one, cause we're not on the recall list.

OMG! I then called Dometic to make sure we are in fact on the recall list...YES WE ARE!
They told me that they have not even notified Keystone yet, so Keystone is still going off of the first recall letter information which only shows the older units that were affected. Keystone is not aware of this second recall at all









FYI...When you go to your dealer to have this repaired, make sure you tell them that you are there for the Second Recall.


----------



## skippershe

A tip on getting the manufacturer







to pay for a mobile repair guy if there is a service charge...

You tell your service tech that you live in your trailer in the back yard and you are not able to move it. He then calls manufacturer







to pass along this information and then is approved to make the repair at manufacturer's expense


----------



## ED_RN

I'm on the list too. Can't believe dometic hasn't notified anyone.


----------



## john7349

john7349 said:


> Looks like I'm on the list too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My model# and serial# shows the recall. What I don't really understand is that the Fridge was mfgd in 2007, and installed in my 2008 21RS (build date 11/07).


Good news for me. I must have mis-read the Dometic Recall info. Their drop down model # shows an *RM2652* (mine is a *DM**2652*). In fact, ALL the affected models are *RM*. Must have been my bi-focals


----------



## WYOCAMPER

Rip said:


> Dometic refrigerator recall has been expanded !!!!!!! My 2007 trailer is one that is on the recall !!!!!! Check Yours!!!!! http://www.dometicusa.com/recall.php


Darn...we are on the list. We will have our trailer in the shop before we even get to sleep in it?!? Oh well, good to know. Thank you for the informaiton. Are there any other recalls that our 2005 23RS might have since we just got it? Is there a place to check for old recalls?

Thanks,

Erin


----------



## hpapa4

Thanks for the update. Mine is on the new list. Will be calling on Monday to get repairs scheduled.


----------



## Chabbie1

Ours is on the list as well, darn!!!


----------



## Camping Fan

Bummer, mine is on the list.







Will have to make some calls tomorrow to see if I can get the repairs done before next weekend.


----------



## Texas Friends

Ughhhh... made the second list... Today is Thursday and we have a little trip planned this weekend... not sure I could get it in the shop before this weekend. Hmmmmmm its worked this long without an incident.... hmmmmmm

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------



## Mgonzo2u

I've had problems with my Dometic the last two times out.

The unit would not stay on. I would get the check light over and over again.

I cleared the lines and cleaned for cobwebs and still had problems.

But once I got it started by manually lighting the pilot, it would stay on.

If I used my generator, it would stay on after I removed the generator and used DC.

Hmmmmmmmmmm

Gotta check my serial numbers. I hope this is on them because even though I have an extended warranty, I prefer they pay for it.

We have a long trip in late July and early August coming up and need the TT to be running at top notch capacity.


----------



## outinfo952

Just got back from the dealer... in addition to the recall I had other work done so when I got home and realized that the recall work was not completed I almost exploded. Turns out that the information the dealer had did not include my unit, the explanation reads " serial numbers beginning in 4 are not affected". Called Dometic and I am on the list as I had seen from the web site. Have to go back tomorrow to have the work completed (about 50 miles round trip). There is a lack of communication between Dometic and the dealers so make sure that they use the Dometicusa link so you do not waist your time like I did.


----------



## skippershe

I am so happy to say that our mobile RV service repair guy just completed our recall work...N/C









While he was checking the fridge in propane mode, the ignitor just kept clicking...he showed me that the little clicker thing was loose and replaced the whole part under warranty as well. Probably not a big deal, but nice to know that a potential problem has been averted









Yeay!


----------



## mike elliott

I went down to a local rv repair shop (big johns rv) when i asked about the dometic recall they said no problem they have the parts when do you want it done,just that easy . they didn,twant the serial number or anything just bring the trailer down and it will be done in 1/2 hour. got to love these small shops.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

skippershe said:


> I am so happy to say that our mobile RV service repair guy just completed our recall work...N/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was checking the fridge in propane mode, the ignitor just kept clicking...he showed me that the little clicker thing was loose and replaced the whole part under warranty as well. Probably not a big deal, but nice to know that a potential problem has been averted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeay!


skippershe,

Were you guys having fridge problems before hearing about this recall?

Like I posted earlier, I all of a sudden started having probs the during the last two trips out.

I'm just wondering if my fridge problems are recall related.

Marc


----------



## MaeJae

On the list...







Have an appointment tomorrow at noon.
(good thing the in-laws didn't have issues while they were away!)
MaeJae


----------



## skippershe

Mgonzo2u said:


> I am so happy to say that our mobile RV service repair guy just completed our recall work...N/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While he was checking the fridge in propane mode, the ignitor just kept clicking...he showed me that the little clicker thing was loose and replaced the whole part under warranty as well. Probably not a big deal, but nice to know that a potential problem has been averted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeay!


skippershe,

Were you guys having fridge problems before hearing about this recall?

Like I posted earlier, I all of a sudden started having probs the during the last two trips out.

I'm just wondering if my fridge problems are recall related.

Marc
[/quote]
Marc,

No, we didn't have problems at all. I guess it was just a fluke that the fridge decided not to fire up when our technician arrived








I added that bit of info after I read your post.

All the recall involves is installing a sort of heat shield or metal housing inside the exterior vent door to enclose the large tube located on the right hand side of the compartment. This tube contains the ammonia that carries it up the pipe to the fridge inside. If the line inside the tube were ever to leak, the metal housing is meant to contain the ammonia.

Hope I explained that correctly...If anyone would like a photo of the finished product, let me know and I'll post some


----------



## arbee

skippershe said:


> ...If anyone would like a photo of the finished product, let me know and I'll post some


I'd love to see the finished product.

I just had an interesting conversation with a service center off Dometic's list. He said that Dometic will only pay them $40 per recall and it costs much more than that to complete the work. That I'd have to pay a $40 fee.

Here is some very interesting reading confirming the dealers' discontent with the payout from Dometic but the Dometic website clearly indicates it should be done "without charge":

http://www.rvtradedigest.com/interactive/2...dometic-recall/


----------



## skippershe

arbee said:


> ...If anyone would like a photo of the finished product, let me know and I'll post some


I'd love to see the finished product.

I just had an interesting conversation with a service center off Dometic's list. He said that Dometic will only pay them $40 per recall and it costs much more than that to complete the work. That I'd have to pay a $40 fee.

Here is some very interesting reading confirming the dealers' discontent with the payout from Dometic but the Dometic website clearly indicates it should be done "without charge":

http://www.rvtradedigest.com/interactive/2...dometic-recall/
[/quote]
Yes, and the 20 minute phone recording you have to listen to everytime you call them also states that this is a free repair!

I'll post a couple of pics after I get them uploaded...


----------



## skippershe

It's difficult to make out, but there are 3 sides and a bottom to the installed shield...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> It's difficult to make out, but there are 3 sides and a bottom to the installed shield...


umm, Dawn, you need to dust


----------



## skippershe

I'll get right on it


----------



## BlueWedge

arbee said:


> ...If anyone would like a photo of the finished product, let me know and I'll post some


I'd love to see the finished product.

I just had an interesting conversation with a service center off Dometic's list. He said that Dometic will only pay them $40 per recall and it costs much more than that to complete the work. That I'd have to pay a $40 fee.

Here is some very interesting reading confirming the dealers' discontent with the payout from Dometic but the Dometic website clearly indicates it should be done "without charge":

http://www.rvtradedigest.com/interactive/2...dometic-recall/
[/quote]

I was reading some of the comments in the above link. It states that if the dealer tries to charge you more they can be levied a $5000 fine ? I think that this is in the text on the Dometic site.

Thanks for the photos. Now if I can get Dometic to send me a kit I would do it myself. Didn't like the comment about taking the fridge in with the dealer messing up the fridge and generator.


----------



## Moosegut

Now, this is going to prevent a fire . . . how?


----------



## CamperAndy

Moosegut said:


> Now, this is going to prevent a fire . . . how?


The only outlet on the bottom of the boiler is out the hole where the gas goes in. I am guessing the shield is to prevent the flames from getting to the plastic access panel. If that lights up there will be a major fire.


----------



## snowviking

yep, ours is on the list.


----------



## jdpm

Well, I just found out that my '07 Sydney 31frks is affected by the recall. I can't wait to call Dometic tomorrow to find out who and when it can be repaired. I sure HOPE it can be done before the 27th of this month. If not, it sure will mess up our Henderson Beach State Park Memorial Day trip. What kind of time frame has everyone been experiencing from time of contact to repair? Good luck to all. PCM


----------



## skippershe

jdpm said:


> Well, I just found out that my '07 Sydney 31frks is affected by the recall. I can't wait to call Dometic tomorrow to find out who and when it can be repaired. I sure HOPE it can be done before the 27th of this month. If not, it sure will mess up our Henderson Beach State Park Memorial Day trip. What kind of time frame has everyone been experiencing from time of contact to repair? Good luck to all. PCM


Here's a link to locate a service center in your area...Dometic Svc Centers
Our dealer was able to take us within 2 days







We opted for a mobile repair service that I found through this search and he was here in 2 days as well.


----------



## arbee

Moosegut said:


> Now, this is going to prevent a fire . . . how?


My thoughts exactly. It doesn't look like it could contain much of a fire at all.

My other conclusion is that Dometic has problem which causes the metal to fatigue and crack over time. They aren't doing anything to remedy the root cause so will we all end up with a major repair bill down the road when it fails but no longer burns the trailer down?


----------



## BlueWedge

arbee said:


> Now, this is going to prevent a fire . . . how?


My thoughts exactly. It doesn't look like it could contain much of a fire at all.

My other conclusion is that Dometic has problem which causes the metal to fatigue and crack over time. They aren't doing anything to remedy the root cause so will we all end up with a major repair bill down the road when it fails but no longer burns the trailer down?
[/quote]

I think it was the link a couple of message above where a service person said changing the burner would reduce the problem. I suppose it could still catch on fire is something went wrong. It also stated something like 1 - 1000 have the problem in the original recall.

I wonder what they did with the newer models ? Anyone willing to look/take photos of a new non-recalled Fridge ?


----------



## California Jim

I have the same mobile technician as Dawn coming out Monday at 9am and will try to shoot as many pictures as he will tolerate


----------



## tdvffjohn

Just tell him its pics or 'more cowbell'


----------



## VA_Joe

Brought my SOB in today for the recall.

Dealer did the safety inspection and told me my refrigerator wasn't on the list. Evidently, the repair kit packages lists some serial number that are affected.

I told him that the recall had been expanded and that according to the Dometic website, I was affected.

He questioned me, went to the website, type it my information, got confused, called Dometic and was told to install the kit. He was a little embarrassed that a customer had more information than he did.


----------



## California Jim

tdvffjohn said:


> ...He was a little embarrassed that a customer had more information than he did.


Power of the internet. Gotta love it


----------



## jdpm

skippershe said:


> Well, I just found out that my '07 Sydney 31frks is affected by the recall. I can't wait to call Dometic tomorrow to find out who and when it can be repaired. I sure HOPE it can be done before the 27th of this month. If not, it sure will mess up our Henderson Beach State Park Memorial Day trip. What kind of time frame has everyone been experiencing from time of contact to repair? Good luck to all. PCM


Here's a link to locate a service center in your area...Dometic Svc Centers
Our dealer was able to take us within 2 days







We opted for a mobile repair service that I found through this search and he was here in 2 days as well.
[/quote]

called Dometic this AM and got the aauthorized repair persons. One is a mobile guy that I used several years ago. The other, a local r dealer here in St Augustine. The earliest they could take it was next THU. However, I'm not available then so we scheduled it for net FRI. They said drop it off in the am and pick it up in the afternoon. I'm glad - we are leaving on Sunday for our Memorial Day week trip. Best to all in the mod. PCM


----------



## Mickie's_Fam

Just checked the site while camping at Racoon Mountain with Dreamtimers and two non-outbackers. I'm on the list now. I guess I'll be making an appointment when I get back.


----------



## Camping Fan

Camping Fan said:


> Bummer, mine is on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to make some calls tomorrow to see if I can get the repairs done before next weekend.


Got hold of a local mobile RV repair guy, he ordered the repair kit from Dometic and it should be fixed next week before I leave for Memorial Day weekend camping.








My repair guy said that in addition to the fridge model # and serial #, Dometic wanted the product # for the fridge and the VIN for the trailer - anybody else run into that? He said this was the first time he'd had a manufacturer asking for that much information on a recall repair.


----------



## jdpm

Yep, I called Dometic this AM and they wanted the frig model number, seriel number, AND rv vin#. pcm


----------



## tcoyle2

Rip said:


> Dometic refrigerator recall has been expanded !!!!!!! My 2007 trailer is one that is on the recall !!!!!! Check Yours!!!!! http://www.dometicusa.com/recall.php


Just wanted to say thanks for the information and this site. We are departing for a 65 day trip in the next two weeks and as usual this group has provided invaluable insight.

My Dometic was affected and I arranged to have it worked on next week. I am sure glad I checked here before making my trip and will continue to read posts while I travel.

All here should be aware that the efforts that this community make have great benifits to those that read the posts.

I have incorporated many of the mods listed here and use all of the information concerning camping and towing that I have read.

Thanks Again

tim


----------



## CTDOutback06

Just wanted to say thank you for the post, just saw it today and checked our 2006 fifth wheel and oh yeah, we are one of the UNlucky ones on the list also. Will be on the phone to Avalon RV in Medina, OH Monday morning, they are an authorized service center. JUST FRIGGIN' WONDERFUL!!


----------



## hyewalt34

I got around to checking my SN today and I wasn't surprised to find it on the recall list. I called a mobile RV repair service called "All American Mobile RV" in Fresno. He will be here next Thursday at 8am. I think there are a few Outbackers in the area so I'll update on how it goes.

Walter


----------



## Kyoutbacker

I think many people are missing the point on this recall. The recall DOES NOT FIX the cause of the problem. Out of 937,000 recalled units 937 WILL have a fire, the recall action just limits the size of the fire.

Since the recall does not fix the problem, everyone else will eventually have to purchase a new refridgerator at some time. IF, you use the electric all the time (or most of the time) you will have to purchase a new refridgerator sooner.
The weld at the boiler tube will eventually crack under repeated electric use.

Note: We had a RV refridgerator go bad in 1974 while we were living in it (I was attending school). The tech at that time stated that they see the problem all the time in RV refridgerators that are in constant use. ( the unit cracked and let the ammonia contents out).

So, this proplem goes way back. The underlying reason seems to be that they sell more replacement units this way.


----------



## daslobo777

So is the moral to the story here - do not use your RV fridge on electric if you can at all help it - and this MAY extend the life of the fridge? Right now we only use the electric when pre-cooling at home - then switch over to gas before hitting the road - and stay on gas troughout the trip. If I change to pre-cooling with gas and do not use the electric mode this sound like if may prevent issues in the future. The fridge is supposed to be more efficient on gas anyway. A little more $$$ for propane is much better than headaches with the fridge not working later on.


----------



## FZ1dave

Kyoutbacker said:


> The recall DOES NOT FIX the cause of the problem... the recall action just limits the size of the fire.


This doesn't make sense. That small piece of sheet metal isn't going to limit any fire.

Once a fire has started, the camper is going up like the tinder box that it is. By the time you knew it was there, it'd be too late.

I hope your statement is speculation. If not, I'd be interested in where you found your information.

On another note, it seems we're exempt since we have a DM model.


----------



## brenda

We have a RM model number, but I put in all the info and it says we are not affected, I really hope this is true. We always use electric while camping,, it there anywhere else to check your serial number or is the link posted here the best one??


----------



## russk42

FZ1dave said:


> The recall DOES NOT FIX the cause of the problem... the recall action just limits the size of the fire.


This doesn't make sense. That small piece of sheet metal isn't going to limit any fire.

Once a fire has started, the camper is going up like the tinder box that it is. By the time you knew it was there, it'd be too late.

I hope your statement is speculation. If not, I'd be interested in where you found your information.

On another note, it seems we're exempt since we have a DM model.
[/quote]

KY is right in that it does not "fix" the problem---the problem being a failure of the boiler structure. Whether it reduces the risk of fire catching, or reduces the risk of fire spreading, I don't know; but It's probably safe to say that the risk of the TT burning down is reduced.

The nit-picky engineer in me just can't resist pointing out that the Dometic engineers estimated that 99.99% of the fridges will not experience a fire: assuming they are accurate, that's only 93 out of 937,000 experiencing "fire". They don't say how many will experience boiler failure; nor do they say what they mean by "fire": most likely they mean that 99.99% will not experience a fire hot enough to spread.

Sounds like a good reason to use propane more often, and check or replace your smoke detectors!


----------



## CamperAndy

russk42 said:


> The recall DOES NOT FIX the cause of the problem... the recall action just limits the size of the fire.


This doesn't make sense. That small piece of sheet metal isn't going to limit any fire.

Once a fire has started, the camper is going up like the tinder box that it is. By the time you knew it was there, it'd be too late.

I hope your statement is speculation. If not, I'd be interested in where you found your information.

On another note, it seems we're exempt since we have a DM model.
[/quote]

KY is right in that it does not "fix" the problem---the problem being a failure of the boiler structure. Whether it reduces the risk of fire catching, or reduces the risk of fire spreading, I don't know; but It's probably safe to say that the risk of the TT burning down is reduced.

The nit-picky engineer in me just can't resist pointing out that the Dometic engineers estimated that 99.99% of the fridges will not experience a fire: assuming they are accurate, that's only 93 out of 937,000 experiencing "fire". They don't say how many will experience boiler failure; nor do they say what they mean by "fire": most likely they mean that 99.99% will not experience a fire hot enough to spread.

Sounds like a good reason to use propane more often, and check or replace your smoke detectors!
[/quote]

I agree about the reason for the shield, it is just to prevent the fire from spreading but I really question the electric vs propane issue on the potential for the fire. The electric element does not have a high enough surface temp to flash the ammonia from the boiler during a leak. It may have a higher potential to cause a crack due to the way the element is routed but the fire potential has to be higher when using propane during a boiler leak event. The shield only prevents direct exposure of the fire to the plastic fridge access panel.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Soooooooooooooooooooo,
If there is a fire and the sheet metal "contains" it, who pays for the new refrigerator? (Assuming the fire is contained)
I'm thinking I want a new refrigerator NOW?
What does everyone else think?

Dave


----------



## Kyoutbacker

I'm no lawyer, but from what I understand, if the manufacturer was aware of the problem (cracking of boiler tube), was aware of the consequences of the problem (fire and possible death) , and did not FIX or REPLACE the cause of the problem (the shield does not FIX the problem) , then the liability and possible criminal charges fall upon the manufacturer and all related da da da da.

For those who do not experience a fire - looks like a class action suit to me. I wonder how fast they will declare bankrupcy?


----------



## jdpm

Kyoutbacker said:


> I'm no lawyer, but from what I understand, if the manufacturer was aware of the problem (cracking of boiler tube), was aware of the consequences of the problem (fire and possible death) , and did not FIX or REPLACE the cause of the problem (the shield does not FIX the problem) , then the liability and possible criminal charges fall upon the manufacturer and all related da da da da.
> 
> For those who do not experience a fire - looks like a class action suit to me. I wonder how fast they will declare bankrupcy?


I agree 100%. Sounds like they (Dometic) basiclly admit to a poor quality boiler design that IS going to rupture - maybe sooner than later - and has the potential to cause a fire. I can't see the purpose of the sheild being that the entire back and sides of the regrig enclosure all the way up to the roof top vent is luan board and plastic. Seems the sheild will just contain the fire INSIDE the refrig access area as oppossed to the fire shooting out of the access panel!!!

Come on Dometic!!! You people have been in the rv refrig business for years and with a decent reputation. Protect your reputation and the consumer and step up to the plate. Offer to replace the boiler tubes with a new design OR at least extend the warranty for a longer period of time to protect customers finanacilly from what could be a very costly repair down the road. I think all of us should contact them. Voices are heard in numbers. PCM


----------



## NobleEagle

While at the shop today, I spoke to the service manager about this very thing. He told me that there was a couple of situations (he stressed very few) and they were very minor (as reported by Dometic) that the company has decided that the shield would contain any possibility of the problem. He said that it's more of a CYA thing than a serious problem and most units in the field will not experience any problem whatsoever but Dometic put this recall out there to supress any concern. In my opinion, the shield may work (especially if their engineers







tested it and determined that this would be a good measure to take







) but in the long run, they noticed a problem and attempted to do something about it. If anything happens, that is admitting guilt in my book.
Anyways, mine is fixed and I'm packing for the long weekend. I'll post pictures when I get back.


----------



## skippershe

We need our in-house legal advisor...

Where's Ghosty????


----------



## OregonCampin

Ours fell into the new recall as well. The mobile guy is coming over to the house tomorrow morning to fix it before we head east on Thursday. That whole mobile fixit guy is a great idea!!! Outback never has to leave home~


----------



## wolfwood

LarryTheOutback said:


> Keystone has nothing to do with this. This is a all Dometic Show!


Not true. According to the NHSTA recall, Keystone would be responsible for notifying the "owners of recreational vehicles that had the refrigerators installed as original equipment". Dometic is responsible for "owners of the aftermarket refrigerators".

The expanded recall was published by NHSTA on April 11th 2008. It's not surprising that there would be a delay in notification while Keystone ramps up their recall campaign.

Ed
[/quote]

Agreed. But, lucky for us, we have this fabulous resource and will not only be alerted but also repaired and on our merry camping ways before Keystone gets around to even letting us know there's an issue









btw - don't be lulled into complacency by the dates of fridge manufacture. We have an '*08* 28krs....with a recalled fridge.


----------



## NobleEagle

Camping Fan said:


> Bummer, mine is on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have to make some calls tomorrow to see if I can get the repairs done before next weekend.


Got hold of a local mobile RV repair guy, he ordered the repair kit from Dometic and it should be fixed next week before I leave for Memorial Day weekend camping.








My repair guy said that in addition to the fridge model # and serial #, Dometic wanted the product # for the fridge and the VIN for the trailer - anybody else run into that? He said this was the first time he'd had a manufacturer asking for that much information on a recall repair.
[/quote]
Yes, the first thing the shop did when I got there was take that info.


----------



## SouthLa26RS

I called a local Rv dealer last week and set up an appointment for yesterday(Monday). The dealer does not sale the OB brand but new all about the dometic recall both first and second. The appointment was set-up for 9:30am. The first thing the technician did was wright down the serial, model, product number and trailer numbers. I ask the technician where would you like for me to park the trailer and un-hook, I would come back and pick it up when they were finished installing the kit. The technician told me no need to un-hook I will be finished installing the kit shortly. From the time I parked, to the kit installation was finished twenty five minutes. I watched the technician install the kit(four pieces of flashing and wiring) and I could till he had installed a few kits before mine. No signature or signing of any paper work was required.


----------



## FZ1dave

> btw - don't be lulled into complacency by the dates of fridge manufacture. We have an '*08* 28krs....with a recalled fridge.


Bizarre. Our '08 is clear unless they expand the recall to include DM models, which wouldn't surprise me. Probably get the news in 2012 or so.


----------



## CamperAndy

outbackgeorgia said:


> Soooooooooooooooooooo,
> If there is a fire and the sheet metal "contains" it, who pays for the new refrigerator? (Assuming the fire is contained)
> I'm thinking I want a new refrigerator NOW?
> What does everyone else think?
> 
> Dave


Not going to happen. If the shield was there from day one it would be a design feature and if the unit failed outside of warranty you would still be on your own. If it failed during warranty then you would still have a trailer to put a new fridge into since it did not burn to the ground.


----------



## CamperAndy

Kyoutbacker said:


> I'm no lawyer, but from what I understand, if the manufacturer was aware of the problem (cracking of boiler tube), was aware of the consequences of the problem (fire and possible death) , and did not FIX or REPLACE the cause of the problem (the shield does not FIX the problem) , then the liability and possible criminal charges fall upon the manufacturer and all related da da da da.
> 
> *For those who do not experience a fire - looks like a class action suit to me. I wonder how fast they will declare bankrupcy*?


Maybe I just do not get the class action thing in general but lets look at the logic of this. You say everyone that it does not happen too needs to be part of a class action. How is that justified? Less then .001 percent of units are estimated will have a fire and I am sure that the shield will prevent those few from having a catastrophic event. So what are they to do better? I am not sure what you do for a living but how does a class action that actually could drive a US company out of business and net those in the action some worthless little sum of money (except for the lawyers) and then have us left with equipment that can not be easily replaced due to the manufacture being out of business.

Sorry but I really must disagree with your comments.


----------



## Kyoutbacker

The reason for the so-called fix is only to (supposedly) prevent or contain a fire. The FIRE may not happen in 99.99% of the cases (per their engineers). But, they do not state the incidence of stressed and cracked boiler tubes, which appears to be high (read the links) if used more on electric. Not all cracked tubes will have a fire. From what I read the spray from the rupture must hit an open flame (the propane flame) in order to ignite.

I agree that the only people that make out in a lawsuit are the lawyers. Been there, done that. I, myself had to carry extremely high company liability insurance when I was a contractor for the auto industry.
But, how else do you force a company to FIX a problem. Must we always have either regulations or lawsuits to force corporate ethics? (Or extremely high insurance premiums?).
Is the U.S. RV industry facing the same problems as the U.S. auto industry did in the past 30+ years? Has the US RV industry become too complacent to care about quality and the customer? Even the dealers complain about how "low quality" problems are dumped back on them to resolve.

Hey, I love my Outback. But, I can fix most problems myself (with this forums help). Not everyone can. I Do draw the line when the personal safety of my loved ones is involved.


----------



## GoVols

Mine is on the list. Have an appointment at CW on the 28th to get the work done. When I gave the service guy the year/make of my camper, he initially said he couldn't see how it was covered under the recall, but the model/serial number matched. He didn't seem to know that the recall had been expanded.


----------



## luv2camp

We're on the list as well. The service guy is coming out to the campground for someone else next Wednesday and he'll just swing by and do our camper while he's there. I have to check the fridge in our friend's SOB camper so he can get it "fixed" (IF it needs it) while the repair guy is there also. If I were that service guy, I'd be posting a sign in the campground for everyone to check their refrigerator. He could spend a day fixing all the seasonal campers! Talk about easy money!

Does anyone know if the refrigerator needs to be off when the work is done? It would be easier on us if we could leave it on, but I also don't want the guy to burn himself on hot coils or anything. Maybe I'll just empty it and turn it off when we leave on Monday to be safe...


----------



## skippershe

luv2camp said:


> Does anyone know if the refrigerator needs to be off when the work is done? It would be easier on us if we could leave it on, but I also don't want the guy to burn himself on hot coils or anything. Maybe I'll just empty it and turn it off when we leave on Monday to be safe...


My repair guy had me turn it on briefly before he started the job and then had me turn it off while he added the heat shielding.
Will your guy be able to enter your TT if he needs to?


----------



## SoCalOutback

I had mine done on my 2006 this morning at a local RV repair shop in Chino CA. My fridge already had the heat rise detector so all they had to do is install the heat shield.


----------



## Sayonara

My 2008 32BHDS is not home until tomorrow but my warranty card has the serial number - 71703099. according to this it looks like im not effected by the recall. do you agree? anyone else with a 32BHDS or similar off the hook too?


----------



## HootBob

Mine is also on the list
So when I call to get it inspected I'll have them check it while it there

Don


----------



## wolfwood

Made the appt. this mornings (for this and a few other things). Interestingly, the Service Mgr said Dometic has been sending out notices for a year or so, and will probably be adding additional models & more TTs for a year or so to come. He said they've been doing the work for more than a year now. He, too, was surprised that our '08 is included although I think the 'surprise' was more about us having been able to find that out already...rather than being surprised that we need to have the work done. Ah well - the work will be done and now we also know why our trusted dealer hadn't notified us yet.... It's all good!


----------



## hyewalt34

hyewalt34 said:


> I got around to checking my SN today and I wasn't surprised to find it on the recall list. I called a mobile RV repair service called "All American Mobile RV" in Fresno. He will be here next Thursday at 8am. I think there are a few Outbackers in the area so I'll update on how it goes.
> 
> Walter


UPDATE: Robert, the owner of All American RV, in Fresno has my recommendation. It took him 30 minutes and there was no charge for him coming to my house. His spin on this was that this is a problem that Dometic inherited from NorCold when they took over their product line and that otherwise, Dometic is OK. Here's a pic of him at work:









Walter


----------



## bradnjess

SoCalOutback said:


> I had mine done on my 2006 this morning at a local RV repair shop in Chino CA. My fridge already had the heat rise detector so all they had to do is install the heat shield.


Same here w/ me. Just a couple pieces of thin metal custom bent and screwed in place. Done in 20 min right in front of the service center didn't even unhitch the OB.

Brad


----------



## OBcanOB

The same recall applies to Outbacks purchased in Canada. We had ours in for service, asked them to check to see if the recall included ours... it did and they did the upgrade. 2007 28FRLS


----------



## mswalt

Hooray!!! Made the list.









Called Dometic to confirm model number and serial. Yep, it's on the list.

Called my dealer and told them I needed it fixed ASAP as we were leaving Saturday on our vacation. They said to bring it by, drop it off, and they'd have it done by Friday, just in time for me to pick it up and pack.

Thanks, Outbackers for yet another great thread.









Mark


----------



## Canadiansue

Yep!! We made the list, have to call tomorrow during office hours to know how they will be handling this.


----------



## N7OQ

Well we are on the list too. I'm confused with this fire thing, Ammonia dose not burn very well in fact it need the perfect air to ammonia mixture to ignite and a very hot ignition source. The Ammonia in you RV refrigerator is mixed with water and is a weak solution until it is heated and separated it is then recombined with the water in the evaporator. It would take perfect conditions to get a fire at all and then it would not last very long sense there is not that much pure ammonia in a RV refrigerator. So I guess the shield it there to contain the fire until it burns out. To me the biggest problem would be breathing the stuff not a big fire. Oh well Guess I will have to find someone to install this recall kit. Bummer!


----------



## Wolfpackers

Just looked last night and found that ours in on the list too. Am in Moab, UT now and the web site listed an RV service that would do the recall. I went by there today and was told that he quit doing them because Dometic only paid a flat rate for each kit and it wasn't enough money for him to bother with it.

Guess I'll see if someone at our next stop is more helpful. Next stop is Cortez, Colorado.

Not too worried about it. If my refrigerant line were going to leak, I think I've put it through enough rough towing to cause that !


----------



## Wolfpackers

Of those who are getting the recall done at their homes or storage locations, are you having to pay anything? If not, is Dometic covering that or do the service folks you use not charge extra to come to your Outback ?

I'm now in Cortez, CO and contacted a Dometic authorized RV service today. Said they'd come to me and do the work, but I would have to pay the mobile service fee of $50 as Dometic didn't cover it.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## 'Ohana

Wolfpackers said:


> Of those who are getting the recall done at their homes or storage locations, are you having to pay anything? If not, is Dometic covering that or do the service folks you use not charge extra to come to your Outback ?
> 
> I'm now in Cortez, CO and contacted a Dometic authorized RV service today. Said they'd come to me and do the work, but I would have to pay the mobile service fee of $50 as Dometic didn't cover it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brent


Ours made the list as well









As we didn't by local, and I know from other experiences that getting a local dealer to do work on a non customer would be next to impossible. With that I'm retaining the sevvices of a mobil repair tech that was listed on dometics web site as well.

After making contact with the mobile guy to get all the details, he too stated that the recall portion would be paid by the mfg. however the service call would not be covered. IMO the cost of time and fuel in getting the unit to a dealer should be considered also and in my case I felt it was cheaper to have someone come to the house vs taking it somewhere. Also I thought by having some one come out there would be less likely any chance of other issues to deal with later and it would give me the chance to learn more about what was being done.

Ed


----------



## skippershe

Wolfpackers said:


> Of those who are getting the recall done at their homes or storage locations, are you having to pay anything? If not, is Dometic covering that or do the service folks you use not charge extra to come to your Outback ?
> 
> I'm now in Cortez, CO and contacted a Dometic authorized RV service today. Said they'd come to me and do the work, but I would have to pay the mobile service fee of $50 as Dometic didn't cover it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brent


If you can get the mobile repair service to advise Dometic that the TT is unable to be moved (stored in backyard and lived in







), you would be able to avoid the service fee. Be creative!


----------



## Herbicidal

During our last camping trip to the coast the fridge was acting a little strange. The food was still cold but the little indicator light (running it on propane) up where you tell it to use gas or electric was always kind of flickering. Once in a while we would hear a noise coming from the outside (behind the cover) area of the refridge. The noise was cycling (WahwahWahwahWahwah) and after removing the outside cover I traced the sound to what appears to be the fuse box for the unit. It's in a black cover to the left of the opening on our 2004 26RS. We turned the power off to the fridge and the sound would stop. We'd give it about 30 seconds and try again. After several tries the sound would stop. I checked the levels in both propane tanks and the 1st was 1/2 full and the 2nd was 2/3's full. The batteries were reading fully charged as well.

Initially, I was going to do some research here to see if anyone else has had this happen, then I remembered the recall. I punched in our info and yep! We're in the expanded recall. We were not in the 1st round.

So Monday I'll call my dealer and schedule an appointment. I have no idea if the intermittent noise I was hearing has anything to do with the recall or not, but I'll describe the symptoms and see what the say. We don't have any trips planned until about October, so no impact to us at this time. Wheeee!


----------



## Sierrab24r

Thanks to the heads up on Outbackers.com I found out that my fridge had been added to the recall. I called Wagers Trailer Sales here in Salem, OR (the local Outback dealer) and was able to take the trailer in right away (within an hour of my call). The work was completed in about 40 minutes as reported on this site. The service personnel were very cordial and there was no mention of any cost to be borne by me - it was just handled as warranty work. I highly recommend this dealership and service department.


----------



## Herbicidal

Glad to hear it! Mines been fixed as well. Not quite at the speed that your work was completed (WOW!!!!), but I also had the bonus of a control board at the back of the fridge going out, so that took a little longer to get the part. All in all they only had my trailer for one week. No biggie.


----------



## BlueWedge

In the last few days we received a letter from Keystone about the recall. I would imagine if you are the original owner and haven't moved etc then you should be getting one shortly. It also asks that you pass on the information to those who may be affected.


----------



## mswalt

Got my letter yesterday. Of course, I found out all the important information here on Outbackers and had my fridge fixed in May!

Mark


----------



## TurkeyBranch

Wow, just checked this post and ours in on there. First the microwave and now the fridge. Will get it fixed this week I guess.


----------



## akdream

A friend told me to double check the recall, got me too.


----------



## akdream

TurkeyBranch said:


> Wow, just checked this post and ours in on there. First the microwave and now the fridge. Will get it fixed this week I guess.


What happened to the microwave? Was it a recall or a Gilligan?


----------



## TurkeyBranch

akdream said:


> Wow, just checked this post and ours in on there. First the microwave and now the fridge. Will get it fixed this week I guess.


What happened to the microwave? Was it a recall or a Gilligan?
[/quote]

The microwave was a recall. They replaced it, well they gave me money to replace it. $200.00 worth


----------



## Roadking Custom

just bought my 09 250rs in April and it is one of the recall fridge


----------



## One State At A Time

Got me to!!!


----------



## forceten

I have an 09 roo, but now I am gonna go get the ser numbers to see if I'm under the recall too. Maybe older fridge in the new outbacks.


----------

